# Computer crash after playing COD



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi guys, I'm new to all this forums so please bare with me because I'm noob in this department .

However, I would like your help with my new build pc system that my cousin helped me building it. 

So my problem is that my pc crash after playing COD single play. At first I thought my processor was that problem. I tryed to find anything about my new mobo that i bought recently. and i found out that I had to update my Bios from F1 to F2 so that my AMD 9950 work or rather improving. 

But It didnt benefit me at all so far, plus I havent done anything in Bios which mean everything is on auto except I change 1 setting and that is HDD from disabled to enabled.

futhermore, I can do other thing such as interneting and msn and watch stream videos, but when comes to have gaming I get problem like pc crash as I have already refered in previous in my thread. 

So please, help me solve this problem as soon as possible .


----------



## trickson (Jun 5, 2009)

Well it could be the OS and a driver issue . Windows XP 64 bit is known to have issues like this .


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 5, 2009)

So what are you suggesting that I do at this point??

make a seperate OS windows xp x32??


----------



## trickson (Jun 5, 2009)

Get windows vista . if you must have 64 bit then get vista 64 bit . the one you have now is basicaly windows NT made for servers and it is not that good at all .


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 5, 2009)

But I got adviced by friends that Vista encounter lots of problems, thats why I wasn't sure of getting vista. Thats why I'm waiting for windows 7 to come out. I heard that it's improvement of vista. what your opinion?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 5, 2009)

What kind of crashing? How long does it take before it crashes? You're not being very specific.. Don't reinstall the OS just quite yet.


----------



## trickson (Jun 5, 2009)

Gorilla~Solja said:


> But I got adviced by friends that Vista encounter lots of problems, thats why I wasn't sure of getting vista. Thats why I'm waiting for windows 7 to come out. I heard that it's improvement of vista. what your opinion?



What ? Well IMHO you shouldn't listen to that friend as VISTA is fine . I have it I love it . Yeah there is windows 7 coming out but I think that I will stick with Vista for now . There is NOTHING I say again NOTHING wrong with windows Vista . the problems they had in the past were from driver support and well that is all in the past now . 
So go young one go and get your self windows Vista and enjoy the fruits of the vine .


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 5, 2009)

But there are lots of type of windows vista, which one you should recomment that I get it???


----------



## Duxx (Jun 5, 2009)

Have you done any type of overclocking?  Doesn it reboot? Give an error message or just crash to the desktop?


----------



## trickson (Jun 5, 2009)

Gorilla~Solja said:


> But there are lots of type of windows vista, which one you should recomment that I get it???



Well Vista ultimate is the best one you get all the bling bling features . 32 and 64 bit as well . your choice . 
I think this is your best avenue for fixing your problem as I see it .


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 5, 2009)

But my crash in not normal, because it doesnt boot after that the crash. Everything it just stop working. I have to shutdown the PSU power and open it again to reboot it normally. But i didnt had problem with ET5pro on my windows. So I disabled it from msconfig.


----------



## trickson (Jun 5, 2009)

Gorilla~Solja said:


> But my crash in not normal, because it doesnt boot after that the crash. Everything it just stop working. I have to shutdown the PSU power and open it again to reboot it normally. But i didnt had problem with ET5pro on my windows. So I disabled it from msconfig.



Sounds like an OS issue to me .


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 5, 2009)

sorry for my mistake but I mean I DID had problem with ET5pro. I have come up error with this program.


----------



## Duxx (Jun 5, 2009)

What drivers are u using for your gfx card? Does it crash on any other games or only COD?


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 5, 2009)

At the moment I play COD and Warrock. But with Warrock I dont have any problem with it at all and COD online is fine too. Only when I play in single mode I get corrupted when a video come along for a brief introduction more specific ( when im on a heli flying over the see next a boat, for people whon knows that game ) after that it crash.


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 5, 2009)

Duxx said:


> What BIOS are u using for your gfx card? Does it crash on any other games or only COD?



For GFX card I dont have any clue what kind of Bios I'm using.


----------



## trickson (Jun 5, 2009)

Duxx said:


> What BIOS are u using for your gfx card? Does it crash on any other games or only COD?



I highly doubt that his computers bios is the proble his system is great and should eat that game and any other up for lunch ! 
This to me is an OS issue as the XP 64 bit OS is well week at best and has little to no good driver support and is less than an optimal OS for games .
You need to get Vista home premium or ultimate this will solve the issue as I see it .


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 5, 2009)

About window Vista, there is 32-bit and 64-bit. I was wondering if I buy 64-bit with other programs of 32-bit work on this?


----------



## trickson (Jun 5, 2009)

Yep they sure will .


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 5, 2009)

Then I'll see about it and maybe purchase it after I come back from holliday.


----------



## trickson (Jun 5, 2009)

My nephew has the 64 bit Vista ultimate and he loves it I have the 32 bit version and love it as well .


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 5, 2009)

Is there any possiblity that I can test Vista somehow, and check if it will work without crashing?


----------



## trickson (Jun 5, 2009)

Gorilla~Solja said:


> Is there any possiblity that I can test Vista somehow, and check if it will work without crashing?



Only if you buy it .


----------



## erocker (Jun 5, 2009)

Update your motherboard chipset drivers, video drivers and sound drivers to all of the latest drivers.  Make sure windows is up to date. Make sure DirectX is up to date.  Make sure your ram is set correctly in the bios with the correct speed, voltage and timings. Stop listening to people telling you to use another operating system when clearly yours needs to be setup correctly.


----------



## trickson (Jun 5, 2009)

erocker said:


> Update your motherboard chipset drivers, video drivers and sound drivers to all of the latest drivers.  Make sure windows is up to date. Make sure DirectX is up to date.  Make sure your ram is set correctly in the bios with the correct speed, voltage and timings. Stop listening to people telling you to use another operating system when clearly yours needs to be setup correctly.



Well one thing is for sure that OS he is using is not going to have much more support and well how about the game ? is there an update that is  for the game and for the win XP 64 Bit OS ? 
The reason I would upgrade is for the lack of support for games in the XP 64 bit , Drivers and the lack of support from Microsoft it's self . 
If you can find a better OS than one that is limited in support then why not get an OS that can run the way you want it to with support ?


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 5, 2009)

erocker said:


> Update your motherboard chipset drivers, video drivers and sound drivers to all of the latest drivers.  Make sure windows is up to date. Make sure DirectX is up to date.  Make sure your ram is set correctly in the bios with the correct speed, voltage and timings. Stop listening to people telling you to use another operating system when clearly yours needs to be setup correctly.



I don't have any clue how I can set my Bios configiration correctly, becuase I have never tryed to tough or even come to that area, because I'm afraid to screw things up and get into complication afterwards.

If you know how to do that and explain to me what I have to check and know to change my settings then it will be great


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 5, 2009)

trickson said:


> Well one thing is for sure that OS he is using is not going to have much more support and well how about the game ? is there an update that is  for the game and for the win XP 64 Bit OS ?
> The reason I would upgrade is for the lack of support for games in the XP 64 bit , Drivers and the lack of support from Microsoft it's self .
> If you can find a better OS than one that is limited in support then why not get an OS that can run the way you want it to with support ?



There was update today for the OS, and the game I started playing today for COD single player.


----------



## trickson (Jun 5, 2009)

Gorilla~Solja said:


> There was update today for the OS, and the game I started playing today for COD single player.



So did any of the updates help ?


----------



## erocker (Jun 5, 2009)

Gorilla~Solja said:


> I don't have any clue how I can set my Bios configiration correctly, becuase I have never tryed to tough or even come to that area, because I'm afraid to screw things up and get into complication afterwards.
> 
> If you know how to do that and explain to me what I have to check and know to change my settings then it will be great



Basically there are 4 timing settings you need to worry about. Those are something like 5 5-5-15.  Your RAM being 1066mhz most likely uses those timings. Check the specs of your ram, it will tell you what you need to set them at.  It will also tell you what voltage to set be it 1.8v or 2.1v.  Don't be afraid to screw things up since it's already screwed up.


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 5, 2009)

trickson said:


> So did any of the updates help ?



Not really.


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 5, 2009)

erocker said:


> Basically there are 4 timing settings you need to worry about. Those are something like 5 5-5-15.  Your RAM being 1066mhz most likely uses those timings. Check the specs of your ram, it will tell you what you need to set them at.  It will also tell you what voltage to set be it 1.8v or 2.1v.  Don't be afraid to screw things up since it's already screwed up.



I do know that voltage is 2.2. it say on the ram. But I dont know where to set it to 2.2V


----------



## erocker (Jun 5, 2009)

So what is DRAM voltage set to in the bios?  You may want to search around the web for your motherboard and settings, what they mean etc..  I have no experience with Gigabyte boards.


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 5, 2009)

erocker said:


> So what is DRAM voltage set to in the bios?  You may want to search around the web for your motherboard and settings, what they mean etc..  I have no experience with Gigabyte boards.



If I change the setting for RAM, do I have to change anything else like CPU voltage too??


----------



## trickson (Jun 5, 2009)

Gorilla~Solja said:


> If I change the setting for RAM, do I have to change anything else like CPU voltage too??



NO ! just change your RAM voltage. Unless you are Over Clocking .


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 5, 2009)

How can I check if I have put the right voltage?


----------



## erocker (Jun 5, 2009)

In your bios under *MB Intelligent Tweaker*:

*Set Memory Clock*: Manual
Memory Clock: set to the proper divider so it says 1066 next to it.

*DRAM Configuration*: Set the top four settings from AUTO to:
5
5
5
15 or 18 (whatever your ram uses)
Leave the other settings on AUTO

*System voltage control*: Manual
DDR2 Voltage Control: 2.2v


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 5, 2009)

erocker said:


> In your bios under *MB Intelligent Tweaker*:
> 
> *Set Memory Clock*: Manual
> Memory Clock: set to the proper divider so it says 1066 next to it.
> ...




Will it work with 4x 2GB or ram if I put it on 1066 because now its on 800 auto?


----------



## erocker (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh, you're running 8gb's of RAM.  There is known problems with 8gb's of RAM on your chipset.  I would just use 4gb's but you could try raising the NB volts to 1.2v to see if you can get it to work. Your RAM IS designed to run at 1066.

Oh, did you update DirectX?  http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-DB71-4C1B-BC6A-9B6652CD92A3&displaylang=en


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 5, 2009)

erocker said:


> Oh, you're running 8gb's of RAM.  There is known problems with 8gb's of RAM on your chipset.  I would just use 4gb's but you could try raising the NB volts to 1.2v to see if you can get it to work. Your RAM IS designed to run at 1066.
> 
> Oh, did you update DirectX?  http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-DB71-4C1B-BC6A-9B6652CD92A3&displaylang=en



I played the game for a while and the pc didnt crash this time the game crashed it self.


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 5, 2009)

erocker said:


> Oh, you're running 8gb's of RAM.  There is known problems with 8gb's of RAM on your chipset.  I would just use 4gb's but you could try raising the NB volts to 1.2v to see if you can get it to work. Your RAM IS designed to run at 1066.
> 
> Oh, did you update DirectX?  http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-DB71-4C1B-BC6A-9B6652CD92A3&displaylang=en



And BTW whats NB voltage?


----------



## erocker (Jun 5, 2009)

It's labeled North Bridge Voltage Control in your BIOS.


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm getting Blue screen error now, not yet but I got worning thought. what should I do?


----------



## intel igent (Jun 5, 2009)

Gorilla~Solja said:


> I'm getting Blue screen error now, not yet but I got worning thought. what should I do?



hit it with a hammer! 

sorry just trying to add some humour to the thread 

if your mobo is known to have issues while running 8g RAM (populating all RAM slot's) remove 2 stick's and set your BIOS to default setting's and try again


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 5, 2009)

I'll try and remove 2 sticks of rams, and see the results. I'll get back in a minute.


----------



## erocker (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey Gorilla, this thread has a lot of information on your motherboard.  The bios settings (minus the onboard graphics) are the same. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=87231


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 5, 2009)

erocker said:


> Hey Gorilla, this thread has a lot of information on your motherboard.  The bios settings (minus the onboard graphics) are the same. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=87231



It's not the same motherboard though, because it's it end with UD4 en mine is DS4H


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 5, 2009)

the same issue is still there even with 2x 2GB of ram :S


----------



## intel igent (Jun 5, 2009)

did you reset BIOS to stock/default setting's?


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 5, 2009)

intel igent said:


> did you reset BIOS to stock/default setting's?



Are you suggesting that I should try with the default setting without changing anything?


----------



## Darren (Jun 5, 2009)

Have you tried starting a fresh?

Format your hard disk drive (after backing up your important files and game save files) and then reinstall windows XP 64-bit from fresh!

If the crashing is related to a bad configuration or a virus the format and reinstall will fix that and would hint towards a hardware fault if the crashing persists!


Edit:

When did the crashing start, when the computer was first bought/built was it crashing then in games? was there a period when crashing didn't occur in COD?


----------



## trickson (Jun 5, 2009)

I still think it is the OS . that computer should eat through that game like a hot knife through butter . That version of windows stinks and every one knows it . It is not a gaming platform OS ! It is basically windows NT a server OS . 
Every thing leads me to think that the OS is to blame . But you can continue testing out different things such as bios settings ram timings CPU settings and the such .


----------



## Darren (Jun 5, 2009)

trickson said:


> I still think it is the OS . that computer should eat through that game like a hot knife through butter . That version of windows stinks and every one knows it . It is not a gaming platform OS ! It is basically windows NT a server OS .
> Every thing leads me to think that the OS is to blame . But you can continue testing out different things such as bios settings ram timings CPU settings and the such .



Nah, windows XP 64-bit is very stable. I was using it for about 2 years, although I've been using Vista for about 8 months and prefer it because of its features and customisation but XP 64 is still a fine operating system, definitely more stable that the standard XP 32-bit. Plus myself and friends have used XP 64 bit on COD:WAW without issues.


Edit:

Try the format and re-install of operating system if that hasn't been done already, then re-install all the hardware related drivers from the manufactures website eg. Lan card, GPU, chipset, sound card etc.

Edit 2:


Gorilla~Solja, how many processes is running in the background, what is your idle CPU percentage etc?

Edit 3:

I'm not sure if this has been asked already. But have you got the latest video card drivers. I believe its Catalyst v9.5

http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp64/radeonx-xp64


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 5, 2009)

Darren said:


> Have you tried starting a fresh?
> 
> Format your hard disk drive (after backing up your important files and game save files) and then reinstall windows XP 64-bit from fresh!
> 
> ...



It start crashing only when I start playing COD single player, after a while estimating 1-3 mins of game play it crash then. donno the reason, but I think its have to do with memory or OS. Thats people are telling me, be my memory setting is not adjusted manually. I play Warrock online and COD online and there is no crash there.


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 6, 2009)

Darren said:


> I'm not sure if this has been asked already. But have you got the latest video card drivers. I believe its Catalyst v9.5
> 
> http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp64/radeonx-xp64



yeah I got 9.5 for the video card.


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 6, 2009)

Darren said:


> Well if other games work fine, then it sounds COD single player specific problem. It can not be a operating system problem or a memory issue if other games work perfectly (including COD:WAW online).  I'm presuming the game is patched up completely from http://www.CallofDuty.com/update I believe v1.4 is the latest.



I just download the game from website called Direct2drive the game, they should probably patched it already, but I'm not sure. I'll try and patch it anyway.


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 6, 2009)

trickson said:


> I still think it is the OS . that computer should eat through that game like a hot knife through butter . That version of windows stinks and every one knows it . It is not a gaming platform OS ! It is basically windows NT a server OS .
> Every thing leads me to think that the OS is to blame . But you can continue testing out different things such as bios settings ram timings CPU settings and the such .



I'm going to get me vista I think or try first with windows x32 first and see if the problem is with the OS that I got x64.


----------



## Darren (Jun 6, 2009)

Gorilla~Solja said:


> I just download the game from website called Direct2drive the game, they should probably patched it already, but I'm not sure. I'll try and patch it anyway.



Load up the game and in the bottm right hand corner of the screen it should say the patch version number, on my copy it says v1.4.114

It it says v1.0 then the game probably hasn't yet been patched!


Edit:




Gorilla~Solja said:


> I'm going to get me vista I think or try first with windows x32 first and see if the problem is with the OS that I got x64.



I recommend Vista but do not expect it to solve your issue. The game should work perfectly fine under XP 64 i've tried and tested it, if it solves the issue its pure coincidence.

Edit 2:




Gorilla~Solja said:


> I'll try to install eveything again and download it from internet instead from my CD. But I think I'll do it tomorrow, becuase its late now and It will take time to install windows all over again.




For the moment, make sure the game is patched, it will take like 10 seconds to check. I told you how to on my last post


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 6, 2009)

Darren said:


> Nah, windows XP 64-bit is very stable. I was using it for about 2 years, although I've been using Vista for about 8 months and prefer it because of its features and customisation but XP 64 is still a fine operating system, definitely more stable that the standard XP 32-bit. Plus myself and friends have used XP 64 bit on COD:WAW without issues.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...



I'll try to install eveything again and download it from internet instead from my CD. But I think I'll do it tomorrow, becuase its late now and It will take time to install windows all over again.


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 6, 2009)

Darren said:


> Edit 2:
> 
> 
> Gorilla~Solja, how many processes is running in the background, what is your idle CPU percentage etc?
> [/url]




I can see that all the processor is running, but on 1-5% when I opened sindows task manager.


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 6, 2009)

Darren said:


> Load up the game and in the bottm right hand corner of the screen it should say the patch version number, on my copy it says v1.4.114
> 
> It it says v1.0 then the game probably hasn't yet been patched!



I still don't know where to check the information for the patch number...........


----------



## Darren (Jun 6, 2009)

Gorilla~Solja said:


> I can see that all the processor is running, but on 1-5% when I opened sindows task manager.



Gd gd, pretty normal CPU usage.

In COD's game video settings and look at the "Dual video card" option. I've read that some people have experienced problems when it was enabled. If its currently try enabling it and see if that fixes your issue.

Edit:



Gorilla~Solja said:


> I still don't know where to check the information for the patch number...........



At the bottom right hand corner of the screen there should be a number that relates to the patch revision.


Edit 2: 

It should state the version number somewhere, sometimes they hide it in one of the menus. If anyone with Modern Warfare knows how to access the version number can you please say?

The latest version of Modern Warfare is v1.7, however one needs to download v1.6 first.

v1.6
http://files.filefront.com/Call+of+Duty+4+Modern+Warfare+v16+Patch/;10492517;/fileinfo.html

v1.7
http://files.filefront.com/Call+of+Duty+4+Modern+Warfare+v17+Patch/;10829906;/fileinfo.html


Edit 3:



Gorilla~Solja said:


> Do I have to download v1.6? It's just I already have that version.



I've you're already @ v1.6 you can download v1.7 straight.


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 6, 2009)

Darren said:


> At the bottom right hand corner of the screen there should be a number that relates to the patch revision.
> 
> Check the image below for an example



 But mine doesnt say anything, because we have different COD, mine is COD 4 modern welfare.


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 6, 2009)

I found out what version I got, and It's 1.6 for COD4. Now I'm seearching if there is any new version then that.


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 6, 2009)

Darren said:


> It should state the version number somewhere, sometimes they hide it in one of the menus. If anyone with Modern Warfare knows how to access the version number can you please say?
> 
> The latest version of Modern Warfare is v1.7, however one needs to download v1.6 first.
> 
> ...



Do I have to download v1.6? It's just I already have that version.


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 6, 2009)

Hopefully this will solve everything.


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm just downloading it now.


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 6, 2009)

The patch doesnt work for this COD, it say that "Setup had detected that you have a digitally distributed version of call of duty(R) 4- Modern Warfare(TM) installed. Plead refer to your original vender for a multipath compatible with your version of the game."


----------



## Darren (Jun 6, 2009)

Gorilla~Solja said:


> The patch doesnt work for this COD, it say that "Setup had detected that you have a digitally distributed version of call of duty(R) 4- Modern Warfare(TM) installed. Plead refer to your original vender for a multipath compatible with your version of the game."



lol thats not fair. I'm presuming you bought your copy ligitimately so you should be entitled to the latest update! 


Edit:

I did a quick good search, there are plenty of forums with people complaining because games like COD refuse to patch after downloading from Direct2Drive. 

My presumption would be you'll have to download patch v1.7 from Direct2Drive.com


Edit 2:



Gorilla~Solja said:


> already found it from direct2drive




You beat me to it:

http://www.direct2drive.com/patches/

Edit 3:



Gorilla~Solja said:


> Nothing have changed, still the same issue. (




I'm all out of ideas.


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 6, 2009)

Darren said:


> lol thats not fair. I'm presuming you bought your copy ligitimately so you should be entitled to the latest update!



It is ligimately, becuase I bought it from direct2drive.com where its download the game without the CD. Plus I got the Code and works on multi and single.


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 6, 2009)

Darren said:


> I did a quick good search, there are plenty of forums with people complaining because games like COD refuse to patch after downloading from Direct2Drive.
> 
> My presumption would be you'll have to download patch v1.7 from Direct2Drive.com



already found it from direct2drive


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 6, 2009)

Nothing have changed, still the same issue. (


----------



## erocker (Jun 6, 2009)

Did you update DirectX? http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-DB71-4C1B-BC6A-9B6652CD92A3&displaylang=en

Tick Continue-->Download-->Run.


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 6, 2009)

erocker said:


> Did you update DirectX? http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-DB71-4C1B-BC6A-9B6652CD92A3&displaylang=en
> 
> Tick Continue-->Download-->Run.



I have done that, But still problems. Plus I tried to Play a new game (Crysis) and it have the same problem too. My pc crash and doesnt boot at all. I got scared and thought that my pc was dead.


----------



## Darren (Jun 6, 2009)

Gorilla~Solja said:


> I have done that, But still problems. Plus I tried to Play a new game (Crysis) and it have the same problem too. My pc crash and doesnt boot at all. I got scared and thought that my pc is dead.



Perhaps its crashing due to heat?

Download Speed fan to monitor the hard disk and CPU temperature and GPU-Z to monitor the GPU temps.

http://www.filehippo.com/download_speedfan/changelog/

http://www.filehippo.com/download_gpuz/

Edit:

I'm presuming that you have adequate cooling inside your case? a fan at the rear blowing hot exhaust air out and a fan at the front blowing cold air in.


----------



## trickson (Jun 6, 2009)

Gorilla~Solja said:


> I have done that, But still problems. Plus I tried to Play a new game (Crysis) and it have the same problem too. My pc crash and doesnt boot at all. I got scared and thought that my pc was dead.



Well I am telling you one thing that OS is not for games . Say what you will keep doing the hope it isn't the OS game and waste your time this is an OS issue ! You need Vista  . Crysis is a VISTA GAME BTW .


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 6, 2009)

One other question, is it normal that the CPU runs at 0% becuase that what I see at the moment right now. It jump from 0to 1 and back again.


----------



## trickson (Jun 6, 2009)

Gorilla~Solja said:


> One other question, is it normal that the CPU runs at 0% becuase that what I see at the moment right now. It jump from 0to 1 and back again.



Yes it is . You are not loading it up so your load is going to be low .


----------



## Darren (Jun 6, 2009)

trickson said:


> Well I am telling you one thing that OS is not for games . Say what you will keep doing the hope it isn't the OS game and waste your time this is an OS issue ! You need Vista  . Crysis is a VISTA GAME BTW .



Sorry ignore Trickson he is our resident exaggerator.

I used Windows XP x64 as my main gaming rig for 3 years without issues. I never had incompatibility issues what so over. Although I agree Vista is an investment I can not speak highly enough about it but XP x64 is a fine operating system too.

In fact I've also been running XP X64 on my sisters office rig, even now she is using it and its stable as a rock. More so than XP 32-bit in my opinion, not that XP 32-bit is unstable.


Now back to real solutions which do not involve throwing money on software/hardware. Have you tried monitoring those temperatures yet?


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 6, 2009)

Darren said:


> Perhaps its crashing due to heat?
> 
> Download Speed fan to monitor the hard disk and CPU temperature and GPU-Z to monitor the GPU temps.
> 
> ...



What Shall I do after the installation.
I can see a program is popped up.


----------



## trickson (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah it is all about the temps .. More time pissed away at some thing that is NOT the problem ! OH well keep wasting your time eventually you will find the problem good lock .


----------



## Darren (Jun 6, 2009)

Gorilla~Solja said:


> What Shall I do after the installation.
> I can see a program is popped up.



In GPU-Z's sensors tab it should indicate the current temperature of the video card etc. You are looking for abnormal temperatures so ideally you'd monitor it both idle and when the video card is under immense stress such as gaming. For example my GPU temperature is usually 54c idle but can reach up to 80c under full load during long gaming sessions.

In CPU-Z you are looking for the readings of the CPU, core and hard disk and abnormal temperatures both idle and under full load. If you are unsure what qualifies as abnormal tell us your readings.

Edit:




trickson said:


> Yeah it is all about the temps .. More time pissed away at some thing that is NOT the problem ! OH well keep wasting your time eventually you will find the problem good lock .



It might not be the temperatures, but without checking for a diagnoses how do we know?

It makes no sense blowing £150 on an operating system (Vista) and the crashing may still occur afterwards. Spending money on an operating system or spending money on a fix should be a last resort.


----------



## erocker (Jun 6, 2009)

Darren said:


> It might not be the temparatures, but without checking for a diagnoses how do we know?
> 
> It makes no sense blowing £150 on an operating system (Vista) and the crashing may still occur afterwards. Spending money on an operating system or spending money on a fix should be a last resort.



Agreed. A new O/S is not needed, unless the person pushing a new O/S can give a reason the OP needs it?  Anyways, I notice 4x2gb sticks of RAM are being used.  It's a common problem with AMD chipsets that this can be unstable.  Either the NB volts, NB/CPU volts need to be raised or just two sticks need to be used.


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 6, 2009)

Here is some pics.


----------



## erocker (Jun 6, 2009)

Gorilla~Solja said:


> Here is some pics.
> http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/900/21101824.png
> http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/8018/90623136.png
> http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/6380/25486244.png



Everything looks good!  Like I said you will have to raise your north bridge voltage to 1.2 or 1.25 to get your RAM stable.


----------



## trickson (Jun 6, 2009)

erocker said:


> Agreed. A new O/S is not needed, unless the person pushing a new O/S can give a reason the OP needs it?  Anyways, I notice 4x2gb sticks of RAM are being used.  It's a common problem with AMD chipsets that this can be unstable.  Either the NB volts, NB/CPU volts need to be raised or just two sticks need to be used.



I think you need to go back a few posts he took out 2 sticks of ram and it still happened . So were does this leave the OP ? I mean the CPU is not full of dust build up may be over heating and then again may not . He still has problems even after getting Windows XP 64 up to date and the game now the OP is seeing this happen in a different game Crysis and well as I know FIRST HAND Crysis is a game MADE For VISTA and since IT IS A VISTA GAME would need vista to be stable and I know first hand that you can run the game on the XP64 bit OS it is not stable . Just because some one may have no problems at all running the XP64 Bit OS as a gaming OS doesn't mean that this is going to hold true for every one . System specs have a lot to do with things as well as an OS . But again once we have seen that all temps are ok then what ? he has taken and tested the RAM with only 2 sticks so what is next the PSU ? Yeah lets take a look at your PSU how many wats is it and of what build is it ?  Maybe it is not getting enough power ?


----------



## erocker (Jun 6, 2009)

trickson said:


> I think you need to go back a few posts he took out 2 sticks of ram and it still happened . So were does this leave the OP ? I mean the CPU is not full of dust build up may be over heating and then again may not . He still has problems even after getting Windows XP 64 up to date and the game now the OP is seeing this happen in a different game Crysis and well as I know FIRST HAND Crysis is a game MADE For VISTA and since IT IS A VISTA GAME would need vista to be stable and I know first hand that you can run the game on the XP64 bit OS it is not stable . Just because some one may have no problems at all running the XP64 Bit OS as a gaming OS doesn't mean that this is going to hold true for every one . System specs have a lot to do with things as well as an OS . But again once we have seen that all temps are ok then what ? he has taken and tested the RAM with only 2 sticks so what is next the PSU ? Yeah lets take a look at your PSU how many wats is it and of what build is it ?  Maybe it is not getting enough power ?



According to SpeedFan the PSU has good voltage all around.  

Maybe you are on to something with the O/S.  However, Gorilla, please post CPU-Z screenshots of the CPU window and the memory window.  Also what timings is your ram set at?  What voltages is your mobo set to? You may have to get out a camera and take pictures of your bios if need be.  It's best to be thurough before going out and spending money on anything.


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 6, 2009)

does this help then? and I'll get me a camara now to take some pictures of the Bios.


----------



## trickson (Jun 6, 2009)

Gorilla~Solja said:


> does this help then? and I'll get me a camara now to take some pictures of the Bios.
> http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/8990/26582758.png



No DL this http://www.filehippo.com/download_cpuz/
Post up screen shots of CPU and RAM .


----------



## erocker (Jun 6, 2009)

Please download and take pics of CPU-Z http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 6, 2009)

here it is


----------



## trickson (Jun 6, 2009)

That is one power house I can't see any thing wrong there ! Why would that crash in game play ??? HHMMM has to be some thing but from the stats there seems like it would hard pressed to call it a hardware issue .


----------



## trickson (Jun 6, 2009)

You can even take that RAM up to 533 MHz ! ( 1066MHz ) as you are only running it at 400 MHz ( 800MHz ) So I just wonder what it could be ... ????


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 6, 2009)

trickson said:


> You can even take that RAM up to 533 MHz ! ( 1066MHz ) as you are only running it at 400 MHz ( 800MHz ) So I just wonder what it could be ... ????



I think my motherboard doesnt accept 1066MHZ when its on 4x RAMs, but on 2 its on 1066MHz


----------



## trickson (Jun 6, 2009)

Gorilla~Solja said:


> I think my motherboard doesnt accept 1066MHZ when its on 4x RAMs, but on 2 its on 1066MHz



Update bios ? maybe they have a new one that will let you do this . But even then that seems like a hard system to just up and crash ! I still think your OS is doing this .


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 6, 2009)

Gorilla~Solja said:


> But my crash in not normal, because it doesnt boot after that the crash. Everything it just stop working. I have to shutdown the PSU power and open it again to reboot it normally. But i didnt had problem with ET5pro on my windows. So I disabled it from msconfig.





trickson said:


> Sounds like an OS issue to me .



That's funny.  What Gorilla is describing is called a hard lock and it is always a hardware issue.


----------



## trickson (Jun 6, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> That's funny.  What Gorilla is describing is called a hard lock and it is always a hardware issue.



Not really Hard locks can be prompted by an OS malfunction as well .


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 6, 2009)

trickson said:


> Not really Hard locks can be prompted by an OS malfunction as well .



Only if it's dealing with _really_ unstable drivers (once again, a hardware related issue).  If he was using Windows 7 or Linux.. or Windows ME.. then I would say it's possible.


----------



## trickson (Jun 6, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Only if it's dealing with _really_ unstable drivers (once again, a hardware related issue).  If he was using Windows 7 or Linux.. or Windows ME.. then I would say it's possible.



And as you say DRIVER ISSUES AND WE ALL Know that XP 64 has problems with drivers . 
My nephew has had similar issues in games running the XP 64 bit OS . But then again I can not rule out a possible hardware issue here . I do not know for sure what it is but from what I see listed seems like some OS conflict and the game .


----------



## Darren (Jun 6, 2009)

trickson said:


> And as you say DRIVER ISSUES AND WE ALL Know that XP 64 has problems with drivers .
> My nephew has had similar issues in games running the XP 64 bit OS . But then again I can not rule out a possible hardware issue here . I do not know for sure what it is but from what I see listed seems like some OS conflict and the game .



Why do you keep saying _"AND WE ALL Know that XP 64 has problems with drivers"_ like if its a golden rule that everyone should be aware of, all you are doing is stereotyping an operating system that you probably haven't used yourself. funnily enough my good friend is experiencing instability issues in Vista x64 Ultimate with random lock ups and blue screens of death, I’m convinced its his eBuyer value ram - but these problems were less concurrent on XP according to him. You Google Vista problems and you'll find as many forums and articles complaining about its catalogue of problems. Both XP and Vista has issues get used to it its called computing.





trickson said:


> I know FIRST HAND Crysis is a game MADE For VISTA and since IT IS A VISTA GAME would need vista to be stable and I know first hand that you can run the game on the XP64 bit OS it is not stable .


I ran Crysis on my Windows XP Professional x64 and it was very stable indeed. I am first hand experience of its stability in Crysis so this "only works in Vista" business does not hold weight. If it says XP is supported at the back of the box its supported!

Crysis website:

_Crysis takes advantage of 64-bit processors although only by using a 64-bit operating system such as Windows XP Pro 64-bit edition or Windows Vista 64-bit 
edition_

http://www.incrysis.com/wiki/index.php/Crysis_System_Requirements


Edit:

Gorilla~Solja, your system temperatures appear to be fine. I think there is a definite incapability issue going on with your ram and motherboard, I'm not saying its contributing to your crashes but generally speaking if the ram operates @ 1066 MHz with two sticks it should work with four sticks at the same bus speed opposed to dropping down to 800 MHz I would recommend updating your bios if you haven't done it already.

Edit 2:


Gorilla~Solja, according to CPU-Z you've got bios revision "F2".

I matched that upto Gigabytes website and the latest version is "F4v".

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=2887


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 6, 2009)

I'll send Bios pics in a mins after I charge my camara.

But Which setting shall I send?? (this is for any changes)


----------



## erocker (Jun 6, 2009)

trickson said:


> And as you say DRIVER ISSUES AND WE ALL Know that XP 64 has problems with drivers .
> My nephew has had similar issues in games running the XP 64 bit OS . But then again I can not rule out a possible hardware issue here . I do not know for sure what it is but from what I see listed seems like some OS conflict and the game .



Yes, thank you Trickson for stating several times that it could be the O/S.  I think we all know that could be an issue too.  It's logical to try to make sure everything else is alright before racing out to buy a new O/S or piece of hardware.  You have made your point quite clear and spitting your point out again and again doesn't help the situation whatsoever.  So unless you have some new ideas your point is taken and I see no need of you to restate yourself in this thread again.


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 6, 2009)

Darren said:


> Why do you keep saying _"AND WE ALL Know that XP 64 has problems with drivers"_ like if its a golden rule that everyone should be aware of, all you are doing is stereotyping an operating system that you probably haven't used yourself. funnily enough my good friend is experiencing instability issues in Vista x64 Ultimate with random lock ups and blue screens of death, I’m convinced its his eBuyer value ram - but these problems were less concurrent on XP according to him. You Google Vista problems and you'll find as many forums and articles complaining about its catalogue of problems. Both XP and Vista has issues get used to it its called computing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my bios is at F2 right now, now there are higher BIOS up to F4. But I'm not sure if I should change my bios to F4. It might end up with another problems. I read in this forum somewhere about my Mobo Bios.
Her is it, http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=82258&highlight=GA-MA790GP-DS4H


----------



## erocker (Jun 6, 2009)

I would deffinitely try flashing it to the newest bios.   The more we go on though, the more I think Trickson is right.  COD4 and XP x64 just isn't mixing right.  But it's good to cover all bases before spending the loot.


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 6, 2009)

Even with F4v Bios didnt help at all.

While I was playing COD4 I took some pics of GPU-z and speedfan just incase.


----------



## erocker (Jun 6, 2009)

-Direct X update installed
-Windows Update updated
-Game has been reinstalled and patched
-Newest video drivers used/downloaded from ATi's website
-North Bridge voltage set to 1.25v in bios
-RAM set at correct voltage
-AMD Cool & Quiet DISABLED
-Have minimal background processes(programs) running

^^ All of those been done?

*Your GPU temps are a bit high, increase the fan speed on the video card too.


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 6, 2009)

erocker said:


> -Direct X update installed
> -Windows Update updated
> -Game has been reinstalled and patched
> -Newest video drivers used/downloaded from ATi's website
> ...



Not all of them. How do I disable AMD Cool & Quiet?


----------



## erocker (Jun 6, 2009)

Make sure you do all of them.  You disable Cool&Quiet in the bios.  It's called AMD K8 Cool & Quiet Control.


----------



## Darren (Jun 6, 2009)

Is it me or are those video card temps  prior to full load stupidly high. Is that the norm for the 4870 X2? It might be worth turning the fans up to 100%, the noise with be unbearable but if the crashing stops then you know that you need better cooling.


Edit:

Catalyst Control Center > ATI over drive > Enable ATI overdrive > tick Enable Manual fan > increase slider to 100% fan. Apply and test the game.


Edit 2:

If he is @ 82c with 0% GPU load, what is it like when his temp is like a full 100% GPU load during a gaming a long session of Crysis.

erocker is there a way of monitoring the GPU temps in real time and having it dump the readings into a log which can be read after the crash


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 6, 2009)

Darren said:


> Is it me or are those video card temps  prior to full load stupidly high. Is that the norm for the 4870 X2? It might be worth turning the fans up to 100%, the noise with be unbearable but if the crashing stops then you know that you need better cooling.
> 
> 
> Edit 2:
> ...



My video card is acting weird, the graphis wasnt clear when I start COD4, now is fine though.


----------



## erocker (Jun 7, 2009)

Yikes!  I should of paid closer attention to the GPU-Z graph.  80c is WAY too hot for the card to be at idle.


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 7, 2009)

erocker said:


> Yikes!  I should of paid closer attention to the GPU-Z graph.  80c is WAY too hot for the card to be at idle.



Can my Video card be the cause of crashing the PC???


----------



## Darren (Jun 7, 2009)

Gorilla~Solja said:


> Can my Video card be the cause of crashing the PC???



If the drivers are poor yes. If it runs too hot 100% yes. Lets not jump to conclusions though did increasing the fan speed fix it?



Edit:



Gorilla~Solja said:


> Nope, it still crash. and here is more of GPU-Z.
> 
> 
> http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/364/95385309.png



At what point did you take that screenshot? 10 mins into the game? with the game minimised? idle at desktop?

Do you have a old graphics card laying about that you can try?


Edit 2:




erocker said:


> For some reason your clocks are at idle speeds under load too.



Which is pointing towards a dodgy card? Could you edit the video card's bios to remain at its default memory/core speeds at idle and force it at a fan speed of 100% and flash it!?


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 7, 2009)

Darren said:


> If the drivers are poor yes. If it runs too hot 100% yes. Lets not jump to conclusions though did increasing the fan speed fix it?



Nope, it still crash. and here is more of GPU-Z.


----------



## erocker (Jun 7, 2009)

Your fan speed is still at 40% and the temps are still way too high.  For some reason your clocks are at idle speeds under load too. 

*Where'd your post go Darren?!  The bios does seem buggy. Flashing 4870 x2's are a tricky thing due to two bios' (master/slave).  Gorilla, you should contact XFX's support and explain to them that the card doesn't enter 3d mode and the temperatures are too high. You may possibly need to RMA (return for exchange) the card. http://www.xfxforce.com/en-us/Help/Support.aspx


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 7, 2009)

Darren said:


> Edit:
> 
> 
> At what point did you take that screenshot? 10 mins into the game? with the game minimised? idle at desktop?
> ...



No, I dont have any other card, because this is the first pc I have build (by help of my cousin). and I test the video card use Caralyst Control Centre and I print screen it.



Darren said:


> Edit 2
> 
> 
> Which is pointing towards a dodgy card? Could you edit the video card's bios to remain at its default memory/core speeds at idle and force it at a fan speed of 100% and flash it!?



I dont understand you by idle???


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 7, 2009)

erocker said:


> Your fan speed is still at 40% and the temps are still way too high.  For some reason your clocks are at idle speeds under load too.
> 
> *Where'd your post go Darren?!  The bios does seem buggy. Flashing 4870 x2's are a tricky thing due to two bios' (master/slave).  Gorilla, you should contact XFX's support and explain to them that the card doesn't enter 3d mode and the temperatures are too high. You may possibly need to RMA (return for exchange) the card. http://www.xfxforce.com/en-us/Help/Support.aspx



Those company might just advice me to buy a water cooling for the video card (bought it from overclockers), but I'll try and see what will happen. But for now I hae to wait till Monday.


----------



## Darren (Jun 7, 2009)

Gorilla~Solja said:


> No, I dont have any other card, because this is the first pc I have build (by help of my cousin). and I test the video card use Caralyst Control Centre and I print screen it.



Yikes, if you said you just closed down COD: Modern Warfare or Crysis and those were your temps I would say fair enough. But launching Catalyst Control Center should not bring you to 80c +

Below is a more normal temparature for a 4870X2 under idle.







Notice how the GPU load is at 0% so he isn't doing anything intensive such as gaming, he is basically idle. Notice his core and clock speeds are higher than yours and his fan is at 40% too yet his temps are a lot better than yours.

Either the cooling on the card is poor or the case ventilation is poor. How many fans are inside the case and are you sure they are blowing in the correct direction.

Edit:

Do not waste your time with watercooling unless you are the type of person that wants a PC just for extreme overclocking for benchmark purposes. All you need is a £15-30 after market cooler.

Edit 2:




Gorilla~Solja said:


> I dont understand you by idle???



Idle means that you are doing absolutely nothing. No graphics intensive applications such as games are being played in the background or were played just prior to checking the temperatures.


Edit 3:



Gorilla~Solja said:


> Now that you mentioned, I only have 1 fan on my video card.



You're suppose to have only one fan on the video card. But you're suppose to have additional fans in the case? One in the case blowing cold air in, and one in the case blowing cold air out. Otherwise the hot air in the case would never escape and hence all the components within the case will get hot.


----------



## erocker (Jun 7, 2009)

Gorilla~Solja said:


> Those company might just advice me to buy a water cooling for the video card (bought it from overclockers), but I'll try and see what will happen. But for now I hae to wait till Monday.



No, they would never tell you to put watercooling on your own card.  There is a problem with the bios since the card stays at 2d clock settings when you are running a 3d application.  It is also running very hot.  XFX should be able to come up with a remedy for you.  In the mean time you can try this.  Uninstall your ATi drivers again and Catalyst control center. (Do the express uninstall all in the "Add Remover Programs" in the control panel.

Download and install the ATI WDM Integrated driver only: http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx?p=xp64/radeonx-xp64

When done with that check your temps again.

Then install GPUTool and use it to set the fan higher (only use it for the fan for now)  http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1383/GPUTool_Community_Technology_Preview_1.html


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 7, 2009)

Gorilla~Solja said:


> Edit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Darren said:


> Yikes, if you said you just closed down COD:WAW or Crysis and those were your temps I would say fair enough. But launching Catalyst Control Center should not bring you to 80c +
> 
> Below is a more normal temparature for a 4870X2 under idle.
> 
> ...



Now that you mentioned, I only have 1 fan on my video card.


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 7, 2009)

Darren said:


> Idle means that you are doing absolutely nothing. No graphics intensive applications such as games are being played in the background or were played just prior to checking the temperatures.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...



I have added 2 more fan that blowing in, so now is 3 blowing in and 1 out. These 2 are both on the side case where you can open the case door or what ever they call it. sorry for my poor english.


----------



## Darren (Jun 7, 2009)

Gorilla~Solja said:


> I have added 2 more fan that blowing in, so now is 3 blowing in and 1 out.



The one blowing hot air out where is it located? it should ideally be at the rear of the case (120mm ideally) just behind where the CPU's fan is located.

Edit:

The front of the case is where the hard disk are located is where the fan should be blowing cold air in. So cold air enters from the front hot air leaves the rear.



Edit 2:



Gorilla~Solja said:


> How does GPUtool works, could you explain to me so that I can put in the proper settings.



erocker wants you to increase the fan speed to 100% using the GPU Control software.

Open the application > fan control > click software option > add node > drag red bar to 100% > press apply.

Once it is done go into GPU-Z and see if the fan increase from 40% to 100%! 

if it works load up a game and see if it crashes.


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 7, 2009)

Darren said:


> The one blowing hot air out where is it located? it should ideally be at the rear of the case (120mm ideally) just behind where the CPU's fan is located.
> 
> http://img195.imageshack.us/i/29375201.jpg/



here is a pic of inside of the case when I bought it first.


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 7, 2009)

Gorilla~Solja said:


> here is a pic of inside of the case when I bought it first.
> 
> http://hard-pc.pl/images/articles/triton180/wnetrze.jpg



The fan of the CPU is on top of the CUP


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 7, 2009)

How does GPUtool works, could you explain to me so that I can put in the proper settings.


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 7, 2009)

Darren said:


> erocker wants you to increase the fan speed to 100% using the GPU Control software.
> 
> Open the application > fan control > click software option > add node > drag red bar to 100% > press apply.
> 
> ...



Will the fan speed RPM change too if the fan speed goes up to 100%, if yes I dont see any changes becuase its stil the same speed 1339RPM.


----------



## erocker (Jun 7, 2009)

Your fan control isn't working then. The card or the bios on the card is faulty.


----------



## Darren (Jun 7, 2009)

Gorilla~Solja said:


> Will the fan speed RPM change too if the fan speed goes up to 100%, if yes I dont see any changes becuase its stil the same speed 1339RPM.



I've think we've exhausted most of the avenues. The bottom line is your 4870X2 is running abnormally hot! I can not confirm if its responsible for the crashing but it shouldn't run that hot anyways which means it defective. Also erocker pointed out that the core/memory clock are staying in its energy saving speeds opposed to increasing to its recommended default speed which also points towards a defective card.

The card is new, get a replacement from a different brand or get an entirely different card and hopefully it solves your issue, otherwise you may be forced to give that Vista idea a try, but the card needs replacing regardless.


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 7, 2009)

Darren said:


> I've think we've exhausted most of the avenues. The bottom line is your 4870X2 is running abnormally hot! I can not confirm if its responsible for the crashing but it shouldn't run that hot anyways which means it defective. Also erocker pointed out that the core/memory clock are staying in its energy saving speeds opposed to increasing to its recommended default speed which also points towards a defective card.
> 
> The card is new, get a replacement from a different brand or get an entirely different card and hopefully it solves your issue, otherwise you may be forced to give that Vista idea a try, but the card needs replacing regardless.



Somehow The fan in the video card works now, its on 4830RPM. I'm not sure if this is too fast or it will be able to stand it for that long my video card. but ill try to play both games and see whats the result now.


----------



## CyborgCop (Jun 7, 2009)

*My Thoughts*

.


----------



## CyborgCop (Jun 7, 2009)

*My Thoughts*

Glad your fan is working faster.  I just read through the post.  

I'm not sure if this would affect much.  b/c it's so tiny.  But on page 4 of this thread.. Your memory TRC is set at 25 and the standard should be 24.  Just to rule out memory instability.


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 7, 2009)

By the way. I have noticed that my GPU core  and memory clock doesnt change at all even during the play. It always stays 507.0MHz for core and 500.0 for memory. Shouldn't this always changing no matter what??


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 7, 2009)

CyborgCop said:


> Glad your fan is working faster.  I just read through the post.
> 
> I'm not sure if this would affect much.  b/c it's so tiny.  But on page 4 of this thread.. Your memory TRC is set at 25 and the standard should be 24.  Just to rule out memory instability.



Are you suggestion that I should change this TRC to 24?


----------



## CyborgCop (Jun 7, 2009)

*trc*

yeah.. I can't see it hurting anything.   And I know that memory doesn't have much room for variations


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 7, 2009)

CyborgCop said:


> yeah.. I can't see it hurting anything.   And I know that memory doesn't have much room for variations



What if I change it to 26 so that I can use 1066MHz, will that work???


----------



## CyborgCop (Jun 7, 2009)

I was suggesting this b/c of the timings I saw on your page 4.. screenshot of memory timings for your memory.. so.. my thought was to get it to be correct.. And not to have it overclocked.  How did you come to the conclusion that 26 would make your memory be at 1066?


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 7, 2009)

CyborgCop said:


> I was suggesting this b/c of the timings I saw on your page 4.. screenshot of memory timings for your memory.. so.. my thought was to get it to be correct.. And not to have it overclocked.  How did you come to the conclusion that 26 would make your memory be at 1066?



Because my memory is built to use as 1066, as you can see on my systems specs. And I want to use at it full speed.


----------



## CyborgCop (Jun 7, 2009)

oh I see what your looking at.. well.. You could try those settings if you like to.  But realize that on those settings you have to up your memory voltage to 2.1..


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 7, 2009)

I think that My Mobo doesn't accept my memory which lead me to crashes all the time after I play COD and Crysis. :/ If this continue I might change my mobo that might work 8GB of ram. what mobo is good that runs with my systems??

I found out on gigabyte website about memories that support this mobo here, which mine is not in there View attachment motherboard_memory_ga-ma790gp-ds4h.pdf

I'm thinking now to change the mobo to Asus this one if it can run with my system whats your opnion?,http://www.ebuyer.com/product/145329

It will support my memory and here is the vender list of the mobo:


----------



## Darren (Jun 7, 2009)

£131.47inc vat for a motherboard, dont be silly you may as well go buy an i7

Do you need SLI? you've got a 4870x2 if anything you'd need cross fire?


Edit:



```

```



Gorilla~Solja said:


> I will exchange for the one i have and explain my situation with this mobo.



Did you buy your current board for around £131.47 because the cost is 100% unnecessary, you can buy high end AM2+ motherboards for as little as £50. There is absolutely no reasons to spend that much on a motherboard you will not get extra performance.

Do you need SLI? that motherboard has SLI you need crossfire if you want to run two ATI video cards.


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 7, 2009)

Darren said:


> £131.47inc vat for a motherboard, dont be silly you may as well go buy an i7
> 
> Do you need SLI? you've got a 4870x2 if anything you'd need cross fire?



I will exchange for the one i have and explain my situation with this mobo.


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 7, 2009)

Darren said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...



I have only 1 video card its xfx readon 4870 x2 2GB. So i dont think I need SLI.


----------



## Darren (Jun 7, 2009)

Gorilla~Solja said:


> I have only 1 video card its xfx readon 4870 x2 2GB. So i dont think I need SLI.



This is all you need, you do not need to spend big money for little performance gain!


Take your pick!

ASUS M2N68-CM GeForce 7050PV Socket AM2+ £40.94
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/152753

Asrock A770DE AMD 770 Socket AM2+  £40.94
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/166037

ASUS M3N-H/HDMI GeForce 8300 Socket AM2+  £51.29 (recommended)
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/145753


Gigabyte GA-M720-US3 AMD Nvidia 720D Socket AM2+  £52.20
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/160850

ASUS M3N78-VM GeForce 8200 Socket AM2+ £52.50 (recommended)
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/152752

ASUS M3A78-CM 780V Socket AM2+ £56.01 (recommended)
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/150281 


I would buy one of these cheaper motherboards, return the Phenom 9950 BE and replace it with a Phenom II 920 or 940!

The rest of the money get ebuyer to put back into your account


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 7, 2009)

But I already spend for this gigabyte about £121. I don't know if they will refund my money if I buy cheaper one. But I'll try.


----------



## Darren (Jun 7, 2009)

Gorilla~Solja said:


> But I already spend for this gigabyte about £121. I don't know if they will refund my money if I buy cheaper one. But I'll try.



Yeah they will, its your right as a customer to get a refund. Tell them it is incompatible with your particular ram sticks but it works and you want a swap for a cheaper board. They will give you either credit or they will put the money back into your bank account.

Also tell them you want to swap the phenom 9950 for the faster Phenom *II * 920 or 940!

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/155714
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/155715

Edit:





Gorilla~Solja said:


> Whats wrong with this processor that I have atm???



Its the original Phenom which is old now. The Phenom *II* range use the latest "Deneb" architecture and performs much better and output less heat.  Both the original Phenom and Phenom II are around the same price so it makes no sense getting the older and slower model.

If money is tight the AMD Phenom II X4 810 is only £139.55 but I recommend spending extra on the II 920 or 940 if you've got the money

Phenom II 810:
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/159072


Here is a review, it has the original Phenom 9950 and the new Phenom IIs in the graphs, read every page  http://www.techspot.com/review/137-amd-phenom2-x4-940-920/page6.html


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 7, 2009)

Darren said:


> Also tell them you want to swap the phenom 9950 for the faster Phenom *II * 920 or 940!



Whats wrong with this processor that I have atm???


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 7, 2009)

Darren said:


> This is all you need, you do not need to spend big money for little performance gain!
> 
> 
> Take your pick!
> ...



Which one out of the 3 that you have recommended is the best of them???

But I'm going to have and check on the vender list if my memory will work on this mobo.

I think I'll get me Phenom II 940 too but I need a mobo that go with it from the list you gave me.


----------



## Darren (Jun 7, 2009)

Gorilla~Solja said:


> Which one out of the 3 that you have recommended is the best of them???
> 
> 
> But I'm going to have and check on the vender list if my memory will work on this mobo.




I'd get either the ASUS M3A78-CM  because it uses the "AMD 780V" chipset or the ASUS M3N-H/HDMI because it uses the "8300 chipset". But all the motherboards I selected are equivalent so it doesn't really matter which!


The Asus's website says that the M3A78-CM "Support 45nm Phenom™ II CPU"
http://usa.asus.com/products.aspx?modelmenu=2&model=2341&l1=3&l2=149&l3=736&l4=0

Asus's website also lists the the Phenom II range in their support list for the ASUS M3N-H/HDMI  with their latest bios".
http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=M3N-H HDMI&product=1&os=22


You will have to check the website for the other boards yourself.

Personally I'd get the "ASUS M3A78-CM" but you have to make the choice


----------



## trickson (Jun 7, 2009)

WOW now you are rebuilding your system ? Why not just sell off what you have and get an i7 build ? new mobo and new CPU ? New video card wow all I thought is a new OS but now we are going for BROKE !!! Good luck my friend I sure hope you work it all out .


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 7, 2009)

Darren said:


> I'd get either the ASUS M3A78-CM  because it uses the "AMD 780V" chipset or the ASUS M3N-H/HDMI because it uses the "8300 chipset". But all the motherboards I selected are equivalent so it doesn't really matter which!
> 
> 
> The Asus's website says that the M3A78-CM "Support 45nm Phenom™ II CPU"
> ...



I have checked the venter list  and I don't see my memory listed in there for both mobo :/


----------



## trickson (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey I got an Idea why not just get some RAM that your mobo will support ? far cheaper than buying a mobo and CPU ???? If you think it is that causing the problem that is ..
P.S. Just because your RAM is not on there list doesn't mean that it will not work trust me I know , Almost every computer I have had has had ram in it that the VENDOR did not list but ran fine . If your computer can every thing els but the 2 games you listed I dobt that the ram is an issue run the ram at 800 MHz .


----------



## Darren (Jun 7, 2009)

Gorilla~Solja, you'd never see your ram on the supported list because there are like 100s different ram capacities, bus speeds, models, brands, sub-brands etc. Asus isn't going to test every single stick every time new memory comes into the market. You just have to trust that it works.

You've got OCZ Reaper which is premium stick, they claim to hand test every one. There is no reason why it wouldn't work.

Also, erocker and I isolated your issue down to your GPU as a possible cause due to a high temperature are you returning that or are you buying a aftermarket cooler for it?


----------



## trickson (Jun 7, 2009)

Darren said:


> Gorilla~Solja, you'd never see your ram on the supported list because there are like 100s different ram capacities, bus speeds, models, brands, sub-brands etc. Asus isn't going to test every single stick every time new memory comes into the market. You just have to trust that it works.
> 
> You've got OCZ Reaper which is premium stick, they claim to hand test every one. There is no reason why it wouldn't work.
> 
> Also, erocker and I isolated your issue down to your GPU as a possible cause due to a high temperature are you returning that or are you buying a aftermarket cooler for it?



WOW I agree here . But why the sudden change of tune ? I think his RAM CPU MOBO are just fine . the Video card needs to be RMA'd and BTW doesn't that mobo have on board video ? 
Any way if you are going to get a new mobo and CPU and all that then you need to rethink this as your setup is fine other than your video card that is .


----------



## Darren (Jun 7, 2009)

The "Gigabyte GA-MA790GP" should have onboard video, I believe its a "ATI Radeon HD 330 128 MB DDR3"

Take out your 4870X2 and connect up the onboard video card and play Call of Duty for a few hours and see if it crashes. If the crashing stops then we can isolate it definitely as the 4870X2.

Remember to uninstall the 4870X2's drivers and install the correct drivers for the onboard from ATI's website.


----------



## trickson (Jun 7, 2009)

Darren said:


> The "Gigabyte GA-MA790GP" should have onboard video, I believe its a "ATI Radeon HD 330 128 MB DDR3"
> 
> Take out your 4870X2 and connect up the onboard video card and play Call of Duty for a few hours and see if it crashes. If the crashing stops then we can isolate it definitely as the 4870X2.
> 
> Remember to uninstall the 4870X2's drivers and install the correct drivers for the onboard from ATI's website.



Thank you now we are getting some were ! 
Do this NOW let us know how it goes .


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 7, 2009)

Darren said:


> Gorilla~Solja, you'd never see your ram on the supported list because there are like 100s different ram capacities, bus speeds, models, brands, sub-brands etc. Asus isn't going to test every single stick every time new memory comes into the market. You just have to trust that it works.
> 
> You've got OCZ Reaper which is premium stick, they claim to hand test every one. There is no reason why it wouldn't work.
> 
> Also, erocker and I isolated your issue down to your GPU as a possible cause due to a high temperature are you returning that or are you buying a aftermarket cooler for it?



The temperature now is fine, like I said before the speed fan is on the highest potential now (100%) and it makes lots of noise. 






About the memory I just checked the timing on ebuyer and it says this (5-5-5-18) with 2.1V http://www.ebuyer.com/product/141930

I'm not sure about this, but it's my guessing. what if this memory runs at 2 x 2GB runs with this timing, and when its doubled, it will run double the timing as shown here??


----------



## Darren (Jun 7, 2009)

Gorilla~Solja said:


> The temperature now is fine, like I said before the speed fan is on the highest potential now (100%) and it makes lots of noise.
> http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/7941/72975725.png



and it still crashes with the temperatures low and 100% speed fan?

ok, then it is unlikely the video cards heat thats causing the issue. hmm



Gorilla~Solja said:


> About the memory I just checked the timing on ebuyer and it says this (5-5-5-18) with 2.1V http://www.ebuyer.com/product/141930



It should detect the memory's timings and bus speed automatically.

Edit 2:




Gorilla~Solja said:


> I tried, but it's not working. I put the DVI cable (which came with samsung monitor) and it wasnt working.
> 
> Do I have to install a program so that it can run with the onboard video card????




Your onboard isn't working? are you sure.

Remember that the onboard will get automatically disabled itsef if the dedicated video card is still physically in the slot. You have to remove the dedicated card completely.


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 7, 2009)

Darren said:


> It should detect the memory's timings and bus speed automatically.



I know but it gives me on the Bios this timing on auto (5-5-5-15) thats unusual, while it should run on 18 not 15.


----------



## trickson (Jun 7, 2009)

OK so you have the fan at 100% and the card is cooler now . Is the game still crashing ? 
Have you tried taking out the video card and testing the on board video yet ? I am not convinced that this is a ram issue ! you computer runs fine doing every thing els right ? if so then the ram is just not going to be an issue in a game .


----------



## trickson (Jun 7, 2009)

Gorilla~Solja said:


> I know but it gives me on the Bios this timing on auto (5-5-5-15) thats unusual, while it should run on 18 not 15.



MAN they are fine leave them alone ! Test your on board video first .


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 7, 2009)

trickson said:


> MAN they are fine leave them alone ! Test your on board video first .



I tried, but it's not working. I put the DVI cable (which came with samsung monitor) and it wasnt working.

Do I have to install a program so that it can run with the onboard video card????


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 7, 2009)

Darren said:


> Your onboard isn't working? are you sure.
> 
> Remember that the onboard will get automatically disabled itsef if the dedicated video card is still physically in the slot. You have to remove the dedicated card completely.



 oke, I didnt know that, but I'll give it a try again.


----------



## erocker (Jun 7, 2009)

The video card is broke.  It doesn't enter 3d clock mode.  Return the card or just waste more time.  I'm done here.


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 7, 2009)

erocker said:


> The video card is broke.  It doesn't enter 3d clock mode.  Return the card or just waste more time.  I'm done here.



I think your right, because I was playing COD4 now with out any problems except thats its bad graffic.

Still playing without any problem after 1 hour.


----------



## trickson (Jun 7, 2009)

Gorilla~Solja said:


> I think your right, because I was playing COD4 now with out any problems except thats its bad graffic.
> 
> Still playing without any problem after 30 mins. I'll keep you update ever 30 mins.



Well NOW you know your video card is broken ! RMA that one and get a new one .


----------



## Darren (Jun 7, 2009)

Gorilla~Solja said:


> I think your right, because I was playing COD4 now with out any problems except thats its bad graffic.
> 
> Still playing without any problem after 1 hour.



That settles it, your 4870 X2 was faulty, get your moneyback!


Inno3D GTX275 iChiLL Arctic Cooling Accelero XXX 896MB £193.32 (free Super Saver Delivery)
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/161876

I think it is the best video card for you, its slightly slower than your 4870X2 but price to performance ratio is better and will cause less of a CPU bottleneck. Its Nvidia so you'd need to get the drivers from Nvidia.com - It also comes with a custom heat sink, the Arctic Cooling Accelero is one of the best heat sink available so temperature shouldn't be an issue. 

Tell eBuyer to put the financial difference back into your bank account.


Edit:



Gorilla~Solja said:


> Thanks for all the help guys, to all who have participate in the thread I really appreciate your help.



No problems. Remember if you buy the above card that I recommended or any other Nvidia video card uninstall all traces of the ATI drivers first!


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the help guys, to all who have participate in the thread I really appreciate your help.


----------



## CyborgCop (Jun 8, 2009)

http://www.hisdigital.com/us/product2-436.shtml

Aparently this card kicks a lot of butt.  And it's like only $230 on newegg.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161278

Plus comes with 2 games.  Here's the selection off Ebuyer

http://www.ebuyer.com/search?sort=pricelow&q=4890&limit=10&page=1

Guess that's where you shop.

I think these just came out.


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 8, 2009)

CyborgCop said:


> http://www.hisdigital.com/us/product2-436.shtml
> 
> Aparently this card kicks a lot of butt.  And it's like only $230 on newegg.
> 
> ...



Are you saying that this new graphic is better then what I have right now??


----------



## trickson (Jun 8, 2009)

Any thing is better than the one you have . Have you tried to RMA that card yet ?


----------



## Darren (Jun 8, 2009)

Gorilla~Solja said:


> Are you saying that this new graphic is better then what I have right now??



I doubt it, the only card faster than the 4870X2 is GTX 295 - and even then it is not conclusive which is faster. They are pretty much 50/50 depending on the particular game.


But as I said before your current video card, the 4870X2 is not the best video card for you, you'd be better off downgrading to a slightly slower video card and saving money because your processor at stock speed may prevent the video cards reaching its 100% potential. 

I have to agree with Cyborg the 4890 is a fantastic deal pricewise, however I'd go with the Nvidia GTX 275 I suggested earlier, performance is the same so it wouldn't matter but like I said before it comes with the custom Arctic Cooling Accelero XXX cooler which will almost guarantee heat will not be an issue again.

Inno3D GTX275 iChiLL Arctic Cooling Accelero XXX 896MB DDR3 £193.32
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/161876


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 8, 2009)

Darren said:


> I doubt it, the only card faster than the 4870X2 is GTX 295 - and even then it is not conclusive which is faster. They are pretty much 50/50 depending on the particular game.
> 
> 
> But as I said before your current video card, the 4870X2 is not the best video card for you, you'd be better off downgrading to a slightly slower video card and saving money because your processor at stock speed may prevent the video cards reaching its 100% potential.
> ...



What if I return my processor and refund and get me this processor instead http://www.amazon.co.uk/AMD-HDZ940XCGIBOX-Phenom-Quad-core-Processor/dp/B001NFT2RI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1244491628&sr=8-1
Will this then be compatible with my video card, it just I like this video card that much


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 8, 2009)

I thought we had decided that it's the video card that's busted.  I thought you were going to RMA it.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 8, 2009)

Just RMA and keep it. Getting a slower video and a faster CPU would be kinda stupid. The 9950 is fast enough for gaming, you just need a working 4870X2 man


----------



## Gorilla~Solja (Jun 8, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> I thought we had decided that it's the video card that's busted.  I thought you were going to RMA it.



I will do that, but I still want to use the same video card after the exchange for a new 1.


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 8, 2009)

Gorilla~Solja said:


> I will do that, but I still want to use the same video card after the exchange for a new 1.



They should send you back the same card, just one that works.


----------



## Darren (Jun 8, 2009)

Gorilla~Solja said:


> What if I return my processor and refund and get me this processor instead http://www.amazon.co.uk/AMD-HDZ940XCGIBOX-Phenom-Quad-core-Processor/dp/B001NFT2RI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1244491628&sr=8-1
> Will this then be compatible with my video card, it just I like this video card that much



You could return your Phenom 9950 for a Phenom II X4 940 if you're unhappy with it. I know in the UK, the price difference between the two CPUs is like £20 so it makes sense to get the slower one. However you've already got the 9950 now so it might be too much hassle to negotiate a refund, personally I'd leave it be.

If you're content with the 4870X2 ask for an exchange for the same card from a different manufacture to minimise the chance of receiving another faulty card. Perhaps eBuyer got a truckload of faulty XFX models you wouldn't want to exchange a faulty card with another. I'd request the same card but from Sapphire, Force3D, His, Asus, etc


Edit:




trickson said:


> So why are you picking on his CPU ?You do not have to get a new CPU !! It is way more than he will need and a great CPU the video card is a GREAT card ! You should RMA that card and get a replacement card that is ALL YOU SHOULD DO !




I simply said he "could" replace the cpu which signifies that he does not have to

I said "if he was unhappy" with his cpu which signifies its upto him to decide if he is unhappy not me or anyone else.

I would appreciate it if Trickson removes his post (or a moderator). I do not want my name tarnished with the stigma of picking on anyone or their CPU.


----------



## trickson (Jun 8, 2009)

You do not have to get a new CPU !! It is way more than you will need and a great CPU the video card is a GREAT card ! You should RMA that card and get a replacement card that is ALL YOU SHOULD DO !


----------



## erocker (Jun 8, 2009)

Let's not go in circles.  Gorilla knows what they need to do now.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 8, 2009)

I would appreciate it if you didn't tell members or moderators what to do. He is entitled to take a comment wrong once in a while, just as we all are. A simple return explanation would suffice as a response, not demands based by a member who got a little flack off of a misunderstanding.


----------



## trickson (Jun 8, 2009)

Darren said:


> I simply said he "could" replace the cpu which signifies that he does not have to
> 
> I said "if he was unhappy" with his cpu which signifies its upto him to decide if he is unhappy not me or anyone else.
> 
> I would appreciate it if Trickson removes his post (or a moderator). I do not want my name tarnished with the stigma of picking on anyone or their CPU.



I am sorry I did not mean to trash your name I just thought from this one some other posts here you were trying to tell the OP that his CPU should be upgraded . My fault . I think the OP should do just ONE thing RMA the card he has that is the 4870X2 and get a new one the card is bad and all the other stuff is fine . Why spend all that cash on parts when the parts are fine he could just as well get Vista 64 bit and a new card and be way better off all around . Wouldn't that be better than getting a new CPU and Mobo and a new Video card ?


----------



## Darren (Jun 8, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> I would appreciate it if you didn't tell members or moderators what to do. He is entitled to take a comment wrong once in a while, just as we all are. A simple return explanation would suffice as a response, not demands based by a member who got a little flack off of a misunderstanding.



Well I'm done offering explanations I shouldn't have to explain every single line of every paragraph to Trickson because he is too immature to read my posts which are usually very clear and frankly self explanatory.  

But you are right, he is entitled to his opinion, likewise I'm entitled to express my opinion when I ask a moderator for a post to be deleted on request if it tarnishes my reputation.


Trickson apology accepted.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 8, 2009)

Sorry, well let *me* be more clear. The report post feature is there to express your concerns and allow us to read the thread and take aproriate measures. Not to demand anything of the members or the staff, especially when it is so obvious it had to be a simple misunderstanding of your post. If you have an issue with Trickson, that is a whole different issue to bring up. As I saw it, he quoted and misunderstood you and generalized alot of comments posted, which did seem directly addressed to you, but IMHO werent entirely based on your comment.

Dont take it so personally we all have facepalm moments


----------

